# The Shawn Marion Appreciation Thread



## Carbo04

Oh yes! Show love for our own Matrix in this thread. 

21.4 / 11.9 / 1.7 / 1.9 / 1.9 this season. He shoots over 50%. Grabs rebounds like a great center at 6'7. No plays ran for him to score, and always comes to play. But he's always getting hated on for the most part. Well, let's show the Matrix some love because as great as Nash is, we'd be lost without this guy too.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I've always liked him. I think to fully evaluate him we need to see him in a different system though. Oh well, this is his year. Praise!


----------



## Dissonance

Matrix won't be get his appreciated till he's gone IMO. He's really one of a kind. MemphisX though said it best in that new era of SF's, said something about it being the list of the guys who want to be Matrix Marion cuz no one does it better. Those people who hate on him would probably like him more if they saw what he did every day for them.. 


One accomplishment people seem to just let slip by, last yr he was 2nd player ever in the history of the NBA to be in top 5 steals and rebounds. David Robinson did it in '90 or '91. That's exclusive company.


----------



## Seuss

Hes definately one of a kind.



I hope he makes the all-star which I think he is a lock for.


----------



## 1 Penny

My favourite player today, I know he isnt a star scorer, he wont be going one on one during crunch times, but he will be the guy who finishes play or broken plays.

I just like his contribution to the team, he is the perfect complimentary player to a superstar. Marion is a semi-superstar himself dont get that wrong.

The numbers is similar to Garnett, better than Duncan... yet no one appreciates.


----------



## Dissonance

This was posted by Spriggan in all star thread when people were *****ing about how Melo should be making it over Marion. Not to turn it into that debate because I'm not and those posts will deleted but I think these should be in here.



> Marion somehow combines superstar talent with an aggressive, dirty-work roleplayer's mentality - the perfect 2nd fiddle. He has superstar athleticism and superstar basketball instincts. He has great length and unlimited endurance. He has good court sense. He can shoot out to the three. He's actually a good passer, but he never has the ball in his hands to rack up the assists. His only real weakness is that he isn't great at creating a shot for himself. But he often plays like a big man, where ball-handling ability isn't vital, and he opens himself up for so many opportunities to score in other ways that I don't think his weak handles are an issue. His career scoring stats agree. Doesn't matter who's running the team, Marion will always find a way to get his points, and always in the flow of the game.


----------



## 1 Penny

yeah I couldnt believe all the "put downs" on marion just to b!tch about melo missing out. Both deserved to be on the all-star team, but if one of them was to miss out, most people would pick melo to be snubbed.

I read Spriggan's post and agreed.

Marion wouldnt score 20+ points a game, if he didnt have star quality instinct, skills or abilities. He wouldnt grab 12 rebounds a game if he didnt have superstar atheletism, especially at 6'7, he also has a very very good understanding of the game.
Defensive wise, people say how Marion is a stat guy and he doesnt really affect the defense that much.... thats BS, the guy is long and quick and alters many many shots, and puts pressure on the passing lanes.

What it is, is that the haters regard "One-on-One" scoring ability as the most important aspect of a player. This isnt AND1 or a Street-ball league... its 5 on 5 and one of the best example of a team oriented sport... Marion happens to be one heck of a team player and one of the most important players for the Suns.


----------



## tempe85

The last Olympic team included almost solely players that were known for creating their own shot. They were beaten.


Case friggen closed.


----------



## jibikao

Marion got selected as all-star!  

All-star is 70% about stats and winning record which Marion OWNS Melo. 

Marion probably has one of the top 3 best stats in the whole league! 

Marion also has better winning record than Melo. 


If anything, people should compare Melo with Gasol/KG. I have zero doubt that Marion would make it this season. His stats are just too good to pass on and the fact that Amare isn't playing so the coaches don't have to pick 3 from the Suns.  

I went to quite a few forums and I don't think people say Marion doesn't deserve it. Most people complain about Ray Allen and I can see why. KG also deserves some blame since Melo's team owns his. 

I am sure Melo will get his chance. If he wants to be an all-star, he just has to lead his team to a better record than Suns, Spurs and Mavs because next season, Dirk, Duncan and Amare will occupy the spot....and same as KG. That's 4 forwards taken already.


----------



## 1 Penny

31 points

24 rebounds

Where is the love?


----------



## justasking?

Marion is an extremely athletic and talented player. A lot of people tend to underrate him and not see what he can bring to a team. I personally think he is having a great season. He has been a monster on both sides of the court. You guys are extremely lucky to have him on your team.


----------



## Carbo04

1 Penny said:


> 31 points
> 
> 24 rebounds
> 
> Where is the love?



:cheers:


----------



## Jammin

After his last 2 games (Celtics/Bobcats... EVERYONE should be showing love for him).


----------



## 1 Penny

44 points 15 rebounds 4 steals 3 blocks 15/22 field goals 

31 points 24 rebounds 3 assists 2 blocks 1 steal 11/19 field goals

30 points 18 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals 12/19 field goals



This guy is seriously on fire, he is possesed right now, its like your usual Shawn Marion but dipped on Steroids.


----------



## Dissonance

They said on Sportscenter Marion joined an exclusive club of scoring 75 pts and 39 rebounds in just 2 game span (not counting last nights game). Hakeem Olajuwon and Moses Malone only two others to do it. Malone did it 4 times though. I think Marion will do it again eventually as well.


----------



## 1 Penny

Marion has joined an elite list of legendary players... yet "some" people still look at him as a product of a system, a product of a player..

Marion is a product of hard work and talent. The guy is phenomenal, and should be All-NBA first team this year really, at the very least second team. Defensive team also, should be first team all the way.


----------



## Dissonance

1 Penny said:


> Marion has joined an elite list of legendary players... yet "some" people still look at him as a product of a system, a product of a player..
> 
> Marion is a product of hard work and talent. The guy is phenomenal, and should be All-NBA first team this year really, at the very least second team. Defensive team also, should be first team all the way.


Exactly. And he's been doing this kind of stuff and has gotten better at it since he came into the league. Nash can make things easier but he would still get his 20/12 either way.


----------



## subliminal yogurt

Want to see Marion FINALLY get the respect he deserves?

Tell Dime magazine you want to see him on the cover:

http://www.dimemag.com/fourm/viewtopic.php?t=149


----------



## Dissonance

add this since All star break


Shawn Marion 29 pts 18 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks 11/21




44 points 15 rebounds 4 steals 3 blocks 15/22 field goals 

31 points 24 rebounds 3 assists 2 blocks 1 steal 11/19 field goals

30 points 18 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals 12/19 field goals


----------



## 1 Penny

He came back for 2 minutes to get 30, its a shame he didnt get it... Bogut was the only one aware that Marion was in it to get the streak going, he tried hard to stop him... the miss free throw didnt help either... it would of been phenomenal if he had another 30 15 game... but 29 is close enough... having one of the best streaks in the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance

I was checking the stats, and Marion is tied for 1st in rebounds and 3rd in steals...Which means, he could have a back to back season in the top 5 of those statistics. Something done twice in the last 15 yrs, he could do it 2 times in a row.


----------



## Dissonance

Against Dallas

22 pts, 10 rebounds, 4 stls, 2 blks 


Those blocks were key in that game.


----------



## Dissonance

against the Hornets

Marion19 pts, 16 rebounds last night.


----------



## Floods

I LOVE SHAWN MARION

AND I ALSO LOVE THE SECOND COMING OF SHAWN MARION - RYAN GOMES BABY!!


----------



## joser

man marion has to be one of the most underrated players in the nba. i like the guy, i wish he was in the clips along with brand.


----------



## Effen

Marion is a dominant force for Phoenix. He's one of a kind, he's underappreciated, and wont anytime soon get the appreciation he deserves from non suns fans.

I think he is a fantastic player, but i dont think he'd be the dominant force he's become without nash on the offensive end. Defensively speaking, he's a machine, and he's great to watch.

That dunk against Portland, was so sweet.


----------



## Ryo Coola

Effen said:


> Marion is a dominant force for Phoenix. He's one of a kind, he's underappreciated, and wont anytime soon get the appreciation he deserves from non suns fans.
> 
> I think he is a fantastic player, but i dont think he'd be the dominant force he's become without nash on the offensive end. Defensively speaking, he's a machine, and he's great to watch.
> 
> That dunk against Portland, was so sweet.


I don't think he would get as many easy hoops w/o Nash, but he still going to get his points like had in seasons past or even that game Nash was out maybe at a lower FG% though. Anywhoo, Marion is a worker!!!


----------



## Effen

Ryo Coola said:


> I don't think he would get as many easy hoops w/o Nash, but he still going to get his points like had in seasons past or even that game Nash was out maybe at a lower FG% though. Anywhoo, Marion is a worker!!!


I definately agree with the worker part, and you are right he does get his points just at a lower percentage rate, maybe what I meant to say is that he doesnt get his points as easy without nash. ha.


----------



## Dissonance

Effen said:


> I definately agree with the worker part, and you are right he does get his points just at a lower percentage rate, maybe what I meant to say is that he doesnt get his points as easy without nash. ha.



Go look at Marions stats before Nash. He put up 21/10 before. Even if it's easier now, he still put it up then.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Round 2 vs Clippers

50.4FG%, 86.1FT% 25.6PPG, 12.6RPG, 2.1APG, 1.86SPG, 1.43BPG.

He outrebounded Brand by over 2 rebounds per game. Shawn, you are a stud.


----------



## Dissonance

I love how when he's not doing well )which isn't that often) people point it out and say how ****ty of a player he is but when he is doing real well people don't care.


----------



## 604flat_line

Nobody seems to be talking about how he's doing all this while being hurt too. Here he have 2 guys, Nash and Marion, both playing hurt and both making the clutch plays and carreer playoff #s. Still no love from anyone but the westcoast for the most part. After watching game 1 and how big the suns heart is, I really think that they will be able to demoralize the mavs and crush them mentally after game 3. I think they are a great team talent wise with versatility and depth but in the playoffs you need the will to bulldoze through anything in the way of getting that W night after night. I think the suns have that will, but we'll have to watch and see!

/praying for suns v heat finals


----------



## carousel

> He outrebounded Brand by over 2 rebounds per game. Shawn, you are a stud.


well said man, well said.


----------



## Dissonance

carousel said:


> well said man, well said.



welcome aboard. I take it you saw my myspace post on that suns group? haha.


----------



## afobisme

i dont like him whether he's playing good or not. if he came at 10 million per year, and if he didnt shoot so many 3's, then i would like his game more... but i think he's always going to be the ignored player... which means he can be the #3 guy (at best) on a championship caliber team.. yet he's getting paid as if he's the #1 or #2 guy.

im not a fan because he doesn't create any offense, he just feeds off of it + trash plays... which is not a bad thing, but it's nothing MVP-like (as he says he deserves props for)


----------



## Dissonance

afobisme said:


> i dont like him whether he's playing good or not. if he came at 10 million per year, and if he didnt shoot so many 3's, then i would like his game more... but i think he's always going to be the ignored player... which means he can be the #3 guy (at best) on a championship caliber team.. yet he's getting paid as if he's the #1 or #2 guy.
> 
> im not a fan because he doesn't create any offense, he just feeds off of it + trash plays... which is not a bad thing, but it's nothing MVP-like (as he says he deserves props for)



He was a #2 guy this yr, scored 21 pts, just a shade over his career best before. we won 54 games. without him doing everything, we may have won like 30 + games IMO. We can't rebound without him haha. There was a point during the yr where he was going off scoring, rebouding, doing everything off the charts that garnered MVP talk (you can find the numbers within the thread). He also was our leading shot blocker at 1.9/2.0 a game, and 1.9/2.0 steals a game.

When does those flip shots or laying it up and actually making those , he's creating his own offense :biggrin: 

I wouldn't call it trash per se, cuz it's not like he's getting rebounds and putting em in that often.


----------



## afobisme

to me, a #2 guy is a not someone who plays off others. he scored 21 points, but he got his points because his teammates, and not vice versa. his rebounding is pretty good though, i can't hate on that. he's just a liability as your #2 man.


----------



## Dissonance

afobisme said:


> to me, a #2 guy is a not someone who plays off others. he scored 21 points, but he got his points because his teammates, and not vice versa. his rebounding is pretty good though, i can't hate on that. he's just a liability as your #2 man.



I wouldn't say he gets all his points by his teammates. A #1 man I would say is not someone who plays off others. Cuz he doesn't even totally do that either. Next yr, anyhow, he'll be our 2nd/ 3rd option among Diaw and Amare and such. 


11/12 rebounds a game for a 6'7" SF who plays PF once in a while? Just pretty good? haha


----------



## afobisme

yeah, im not saying he's a useless player. just overpaid, and overhyped (or at least he thinks he deserves more than i think he should)


----------



## edwardcyh

Who doesn't appreciate Marion?

I know I do!

Is Shaq worth $20 mil? LOL... ummm.... NO WAY!

Is Michael Finley worth $16 mil, which Mark Cuban is still paying on top of the $2 mil San Antonio is paying? LOL...

Is Jason Kidd worth $16.4 mil? ummm......

Is Grant Hill worth $15.6 mil? ......

This list goes on and on, so I won't continue.

FYI, Tim Thomas gets paid more than Marion, so maybe people should start trashing Tim Thomas before Marion gets any flame.

WAKE UP!!!! Marion is an incredible player when it comes "bang-for-the-buck."

:cheers:


----------



## Lukasbmw

BUMP for Marion. Marion stays a Sun for life.


----------



## Jet

Yeah... as much as I dont like the Suns, Shawn Marion is the one reason why I would consider rooting for them in the playoffs. I love his defensive presance, his determination, and his unorthodox style of shot. This guy is pretty cool, and evey team needs to have a guy like this. But that would make the league boring, so.. Pheonix is lucky they have a guy like this.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Just wanna bump Shawn here. Thank God he didn't get traded, he is huge for this team. I'd be depressed if I knew that we were going into next season without 'Trix's nightly contributions on every area of the floor.


----------



## Seuss

LOL Didn't we have a D'Antoni and Nash appreciation threads?


Hmmmmmm, Joe must have accidently stickied this. =)


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> LOL Didn't we have a D'Antoni and Nash appreciation threads?
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, Joe must have accidently stickied this. =)



Yes, we did but no one really posted in those threads from what I can remember as compared to this.

and I just thought it'd be nice to show what this guy did and has done. maybe reminder to everyone else who comes by haha


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Yeah, this thread should definitely be stickied because Shawn has always been underappreciated. It's our way of saying that BBB.net goes to bat for Shawn Marion, because he's huge to our franchise.


----------



## HandyMan

I love the fact that that last few years he always ends up in the top 3 to 5 on overall stats, when we are on tnt and/or espn on a rare ocassion they might say something nice about da Matrix, but not enough. IMO
But hell anyone ever notice that when we are on tnt or espn the announcers always seem to favor the other team anyway :upset: 


Anyway back to Marion, he lives down the street from me, but I have decided it would be inappropriate of me to stop by and say "Hey Wazzz UP", heh but I sure have thought about it :banana:


----------



## bircan

nice, nice, his house is large sized wasn't it? i remember from suns.com tv


----------



## Tiz

Marion is one of those players that you can easily say is worth every penny he gets paid.


----------



## mini_iverson213

da matrix is awesome


----------



## Dissonance

Marion 27 pts 10 rebounds, 2 stls, and 2 blks (should be been 3) tonight. He was everywhere, and even threw a bad pass, and ran after it, and got it back from someone. Hard to explain. You had to see it. He is insanely fast.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Marion 27 pts 10 rebounds, 2 stls, and 2 blks (should be been 3) tonight. He was everywhere, and even threw a bad pass, and ran after it, and got it back from someone. Hard to explain. You had to see it. He is insanely fast.


Marion ignited the team tonight when he blocked Mobley then stuffed 
it down Brand's face. After the ball was recovered by Brand, he stripped
it from him. 

When the Matrix is everywhere, the Suns win 99% of the time.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Marion is a class act... but like Big Ben i relies on his athletic ability a lot. Is he slowing down a bit? His stats are down an inch all over the board.


----------



## Dissonance

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Marion is a class act... but like Big Ben i relies on his athletic ability a lot. Is he slowing down a bit? His stats are down an inch all over the board.



I haven't noticed any sign of slowing down. He started up where he left off last yr first few games and of course had a slight drop in numbers. But we expected a small dip because we're deeper.


----------



## Effen

The moment so far this season that stuck out in my head about Trix was the alley oop from nash that Marion caught playing against Dallas, the one where his legs went OVER dirks head. That was so ****ing sick.


----------



## Dissonance

Effen said:


> The moment so far this season that stuck out in my head about Trix was the alley oop from nash that Marion caught playing against Dallas, the one where his legs went OVER dirks head. That was so ****ing sick.




<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W27WnXwVN8Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W27WnXwVN8Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>>


----------



## Seuss

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Marion is a class act... but like Big Ben i relies on his athletic ability a lot. Is he slowing down a bit? His stats are down an inch all over the board.



He hasn't slowed down. I expected his numbers to drop because
of the additions and Amare coming back. We have to remember Amare is capable
of scoring 30 on any given night. (even when not totally healthy)


----------



## Carbo04

Glad to see this thread still alive.


----------



## Seuss

Carbo04 said:


> Glad to see this thread still alive.


lol

I'm glad to see you're still alive. =)


----------



## Effen

Dissonance, thank you for posting that. f*** yah.


----------



## Carbo04

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> I'm glad to see you're still alive. =)



Yea, I'm around here and there. Still keeping track of things, lol.

Go Suns!


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

I now this thread is about celebration of a phenomenal player... but his stats are dropping, and I'm starting to worry a little bit (just a tiny little bit) about his age slowly eating into his game.

Am I completely of? Is it more because of Amare? Or mere coincidance? Will it all even out as the season progresses?


----------



## Seuss

Kapitalistsvin said:


> I now this thread is about celebration of a phenomenal player... but his stats are dropping, and I'm starting to worry a little bit (just a tiny little bit) about his age slowly eating into his game.
> 
> Am I completely of? Is it more because of Amare? Or mere coincidance? Will it all even out as the season progresses?



lol

Marion hasn't shown any signs of being slow. It's just harder
for him to get shots because of all the players on the Suns. Amare takes
points and rebounds away, so does Diaw and Kurt. We all predicted his
stats would go down.


----------



## Dissonance

Kapitalistsvin said:


> I now this thread is about celebration of a phenomenal player... but his stats are dropping, and I'm starting to worry a little bit (just a tiny little bit) about his age slowly eating into his game.
> 
> Am I completely of? Is it more because of Amare? Or mere coincidance? Will it all even out as the season progresses?



You asked this last week. We told you the same thing.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Dissonance19 said:


> You asked this last week. We told you the same thing.


Yea, I know... just think the stats are showing it. But hey, I think I'm starting to get the message :yay:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

He had a moster block on Tracy McGrady, whom he limited to 9-26 (3 makes coming at the very end of the game when it wasn't in contention). Shawn just needs to be able to hit that open shot, he does everything else great.


----------



## Dissonance

Tonight the Matrix with 27 pts, 14 rebs, 3 blks, 4 stls


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Dissonance19 said:


> Tonight the Matrix with 27 pts, 14 rebs, 3 blks, 4 stls


Gotta also mention the 11-11 from the charity stripe, including 4 clutch FT's that help put away the game. He also played good D on Redd even though Redd was on fire. In the fourth quarter he had a nice block on him and made him take some tough shots.


----------



## Dissonance

Matrix has gone insane last couple games. After I posted about me reaching a point where I've gotten sick to death about some of his liabilities. Funny how that works.

But he's posted this since

24 pts (11-19), 17 rebounds, 3 blks, 3 stls, 3 assists, just 1 TO

29 pts (11-22), 15 rebounds


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Matrix has gone insane last couple games. After I posted about me reaching a point where I've gotten sick to death about some of his liabilities. Funny how that works.
> 
> But he's posted this since
> 
> 24 pts (11-19), 17 rebounds, 3 blks, 3 stls, 3 assists, just 1 TO
> 
> 29 pts (11-22), 15 rebounds



I think he's also making a late push to get into the All-Star
game.
I really hope he goes with Amare and Nash. 
Stoudemire actually might start because of Yao's injury.


----------



## Seuss

play-by-play said:


> Hill Jump Shot: Missed, Block: Marion (1 BLK) 0:26





Game winning block from Marion. Suns were up 101-104 and Hill was about to
bank a shot off the glass, but Shawn came from behind to give the Suns the game.


----------



## edwardcyh

I am glad people finally stopped talking about Marion being overpaid!


----------



## Dissonance

edwardcyh said:


> I am glad people finally stopped talking about Marion being overpaid!


lol, oh, we'll hear it again. He's so under the microscope, when he ****s up, the talk is always about how he sucks, is overrated, and is overpaid.

When he has his really huge nights of 25+, and 15+, 2-3 blks and stls, and such, people don't say anything. At least not what they would say, if other stars, or superstars did it.


----------



## Phoenix32

Sometimes Marion are playing queite well ofensively, but sometimes not, like against Blazers, but he played relly great defensively 12 rebs and 5 blocks... He is really important for Suns team


----------



## shawnmaloser

what a loser, no way should shawn marion make the all star team before carmelo anthony or ray allen. coaches made the wrong pick on this one. I am the biggest anti-marion fan. the guy is the biggest cherry-picker in the league. he cannot create his own shot. needs nash for everything. trust me against the top teams in the league the guy is nowhere to be found. josh howard and bruce bowen will shut his *** down


----------



## Dissonance

Looks like "Marion Sucks" is back

As for all that stuff you just said, who cares if Marion doesn't create his own shot. He does everything else. He doesn't need to score, but yet still scores 20 a night. And you may need to go look at more than just one series or one game when Marion plays Howard and Bowen. Nash also makes it easier for him, but he can still get it done without him. You got your definitions mixed up, if you think he is a "loser."

Also, guess what? Marion did make it. Nothing you can do about it but sign onto a message board complaining, like that means something.


----------



## Seuss

shawnmaloser said:


> what a loser, no way should shawn marion make the all star team before carmelo anthony or ray allen. coaches made the wrong pick on this one. I am the biggest anti-marion fan. the guy is the biggest cherry-picker in the league. he cannot create his own shot. needs nash for everything. trust me against the top teams in the league the guy is nowhere to be found. josh howard and bruce bowen will shut his *** down



That's a horrible first post my man.

You need to check your basketball knowledge if you thinking creating your own
shot defines you as a great player. Dennis Rodman won 5 titles because he did everything
nobody else was willing to do.


----------



## edwardcyh

Wow... there ARE people still doubting Marion.

LOL...


----------



## shawnmaloser

thanks for the feedback, but what i predicted came true. marion did get shut down in last night's game against the spurs. 5-16 for 12 for a guy shooting 50%. and if someone says he does other things i.e defense, then i got to say this to them when it counts the most he cannot guard even an ant. just look at the last time suns played the mavs dirk just calmly hit the gaming winning jumper over marion's grill. I still stand by my argument that marion should NOT have made the all-star game. he is in no way, shape or form better than carmelo or ray allen who by the way are superstars. does a supposed "superstar" go for 12 pts against one of the top teams in the nba?

and my dear dissonance19 i would really like to know what was so baiting/disrupting about my post


----------



## Seuss

shawnmaloser said:


> thanks for the feedback, but what i predicted came true. marion did get shut down in last night's game against the spurs. 5-16 for 12 for a guy shooting 50%. and if someone says he does other things i.e defense, then i got to say this to them when it counts the most he cannot guard even an ant. just look at the last time suns played the mavs dirk just calmly hit the gaming winning jumper over marion's grill. I still stand by my argument that marion should NOT have made the all-star game. he is in no way, shape or form better than carmelo or ray allen who by the way are superstars. does a supposed "superstar" go for 12 pts against one of the top teams in the nba?
> 
> and my dear dissonance19 i would really like to know what was so baiting/disrupting about my post



Nash only scored 13, does that make him a sucky player? In games like last night, it's
when you score not how many. Marion had a HUGE rebound and then a big steal in the 4th
quarter. Scoring isn't the most important aspect of basketball.


----------



## lessthanjake

Shawn Marion is the perfect complementary player. He provides you with anything and everything you need.
Need a finisher on the fast break? Marion is one of the best finishers in the league
Need a big man who can hit the three and thus stretch the defense during half court sets? Marion can and does hit the three very well and does stretch the defense
Need a very good rebounder? Marion is exactly that
Need a tough defender? Marion is a great defender who also gets lots of important steals and blocks.
Need someone who protects the basketball: Marion turns it over VERY FEW times.

He fills so many potential holes in a team, that its ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance

shawnmaloser said:


> thanks for the feedback, but what i predicted came true. marion did get shut down in last night's game against the spurs. 5-16 for 12 for a guy shooting 50%. and if someone says he does other things i.e defense, then i got to say this to them when it counts the most he cannot guard even an ant. just look at the last time suns played the mavs dirk just calmly hit the gaming winning jumper over marion's grill. I still stand by my argument that marion should NOT have made the all-star game. he is in no way, shape or form better than carmelo or ray allen who by the way are superstars. does a supposed "superstar" go for 12 pts against one of the top teams in the nba?
> 
> and my dear dissonance19 i would really like to know what was so baiting/disrupting about my post


Did you just look at a boxscore, and you reply about that but ignore everything else. He doesn't need to score to make an impact.

Who does consistently guard Dirk? He is 7'0 and can basically shoot up over top of anyone. Marion is barely 6'7." Plus, you must've missed their history of their matchups, Marion had done a good job on him, keeping his fg% down 36-42% area. But I don't think you'd know that, with how you judge by a game here, or a game there. And I guess Kobe, and among others is an ant? Seeing as how Marion guarded him very well when they switched him during last yr's series. Not to mention he guards some of the opposing teams PGs too. 

But stand by your argument all you want. Doesn't mean you're right, or that it makes a difference. Marion is going. If you have any complaints about baiting/disruption warning, PM Weasel the Community Mod if you disagree, but signing up, telling us how you're anti-Marion, and signing up only to do so, is exactly that. I have already have conversations with him. I find it just hilarious you need sign up to a messageboard twice to bash a player, like your opinion is validated, or it means something to do it.

And Melo would've gone if he had not been suspended. May not have crossed your mind. Only played 28 games as of now? He may still go. And ya, know, Ray Allen's team success might have something to do with him not going. Maybe just a little.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dissonance19 said:


> Who does consistently guard Dirk? He is 7'0 and can basically shoot up over top of anyone.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Even Bruce Bowen and Shane Battier, two top defense specialists, have trouble guarding Dirk.



shawnmaloser said:


> what was so baiting/disrupting about my post


Couldn't you create a new thread on the board to DISCUSS it? When you post something like that in an "Appreciation Thread," you are looking to stir something, no?

:cheers:


----------



## Dissonance

Just came across this small tidbit..




> Shawn Marion passed Kevin Johnson (4,369) on Friday to move into third place on the Suns' all-time list for field goals made. He trails Walter Davis (6,497) and Alvan Adams (5,709).


----------



## Seuss

Marion with the HUGE rebound to shovel it to Nash for the tying 3.


Shawn has been playing some great defense and really hustling.

I love this guy.


----------



## Carbo04

Marion has always been the man. The world's only superstar role player.


----------



## Dissonance

Lakers series he played very well.

Game 1 of Spurs, took him till the 4th, gets 11 of 16 in it. Kept us in there

Good game against Parker defensively when he wasn't asked to score.

And tonight, 26/7 (11-21), 3-6 3 pters, 4 blks, 2 stls.


----------



## Hyperion

Marion = Ring of Honor


----------



## Seuss

Some gifs for the Matrix.


----------



## Hyperion

please don't go Shawn.... please don't go...


----------



## Seuss

I'm still upset with how Marion has treated this franchise. But 17pts, 24rebs, 5stls, 1blck tonight. I'll give him his due.


----------



## Jabroni

Yup gotta give it up to him tonight. We needed rebounding and what did he drop? 24 rbs including some crucial offensive rebounds during the final minutes of the game.


----------



## Dissonance

Should I sticky this again with his departure?


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Nah let it run its course and fade away into the forum depths, lol.


----------



## Hyperion

Can we move it to the HEAT forum?


----------



## Seuss

He got his respect, he was trained just like he had asked.

I'm happy with what Marion did for the franchise. He was one of my fave all-time Suns players. But something had to give, and it eventually was him. 

He'll be sure to be a fan favorite in Miami. Hopefully he has fun being the 2nd fiddle on a terrible team. That seems what he has always wanted.


----------



## thaKEAF

IceMan23and3 said:


> Can we move it to the HEAT forum?


:laugh:


----------



## Tiz

Dr. Seuss said:


> He'll be sure to be a fan favorite in Miami. Hopefully he has fun being the 2nd fiddle on a terrible team. That seems what he has always wanted.


At least Joe Johnson got to be 1st fiddle.


----------



## Dissonance

Congrats to Matrix and Dallas Mavericks for making it to NBA Finals. He got there. I find myself pulling for them cuz of he, Dirk, and Kidd after LA series (despite picking OKC btw). Dallas also showed a thing or two about retooling, instead trading players away getting nothing in return. 

26 pts/8 reb/3 blks and played great D in the clincher and consistently good all series long.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dissonance said:


> Congrats to Matrix and Dallas Mavericks for making it to NBA Finals. He got there. I find myself pulling for them cuz of he, Dirk, and Kidd after LA series (despite picking OKC btw). Dallas also showed a thing or two about retooling, instead trading players away getting nothing in return.
> 
> 26 pts/8 reb/3 blks and played great D in the clincher and consistently good all series long.


Thanks for the bump Dissonance.

I've always liked the guy, as this thread shows, so I was ecstatic when DAL somehow landed him for nothing. 

DAL couldn't have moved past OKC without Marion.


----------



## Seuss

Hurts to see him in the Finals with a Mavs jersey on 

****ing Phoenix Suns . . . . . If Nash doesn't quietly ask for a trade this summer, I will be shocked.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Seuss said:


> Hurts to see him in the Finals with a Mavs jersey on


Bingo. Wish Marion had been this kind of humble back in his heyday with the Suns >_>


----------



## Madstrike

Very happy for him, he always seemed underrated around the league(not to suns fans) because we all know he was always doing those little things that dont appear in the stats sheet like cleaning up the boards(or tapping it out), fighting for every possession, while covering lots of defensive deficiencies our team had(we had quite a few...), and he now finally got a much deserved ring alongside guys that also had deep play off runs in the past but like him always came up short.


----------



## Dissonance

Yep, and now he has a ring.


All his critics in the past can suck it.


----------



## Ninjatune

Marion has been one of the most underrated Mavs players all season. 

He was HUGE for us in the playoffs and we wouldn't have won without him.

Love me some matrix.


----------



## l0st1

Funny that he won as a role player, which is the exact role he refused to accept on our team; despite making 18M at the time.


----------



## King Joseus

l0st1 said:


> Funny that he won as a role player, which is the exact role he refused to accept on our team; despite making 18M at the time.


Definitely only hit the last post button for this thread because I wanted to see your sig. Delightful.


----------



## l0st1

Glad I could be of some help ha


----------

